# Most Memorable Moments



## MJS (Dec 27, 2005)

Thought it would be nice to hear about some of our most memorable moments during our time training in Modern Arnis.

For me there are a few.

1) Meeting the Prof. for the first time.  I was a newbie to MA, and was absolutely amazed watching the Prof perform the various techniques that he was teaching.  

2) Attending my first camp.  I flew to Chicago with a few other people from CT. to attend the camp at Ken Smiths school.  I had the chance to meet all of the MoTTs, as well as have the chance to meet and train with some great people.  We had flown down a day early, so a bunch of us had a night on the town, as well as checking out the numerous blues clubs that they had.

Anyone else?


----------



## MJS (Dec 28, 2005)

Come on now guys.  24 hrs later, 36 people looking at the thread and nobody has anything that was worth remembering??

I'm sure someone must have something!:ultracool


----------



## modarnis (Dec 28, 2005)

MJS said:
			
		

> Come on now guys. 24 hrs later, 36 people looking at the thread and nobody has anything that was worth remembering??
> 
> I'm sure someone must have something!:ultracool


 
After hosting Professor Presas' first seminar in New Orleans, he spent the week with me. We took a trip on a Missisippi riverboat on a sunny November day with another Modern Arnis blackbelt, Rob Alexander. Just before we boarded, Professor told me to get some sticks. I tried to discreetly carry them on board. The ticket taker eyed me rather hard and the Professor shot him a friendly hello and we were off.

We played Tapi-Tapi for much of the hour and a half journey, pausing to look at a few of the sights along the banks of the river, laughing at the conversation and the beatings Professor was dealing out along the way. It helped give new meaning to the words, you must relax to flow


----------



## Mark Lynn (Dec 31, 2005)

modarnis said:
			
		

> After hosting Professor Presas' first seminar in New Orleans, he spent the week with me. We took a trip on a Missisippi riverboat on a sunny November day with another Modern Arnis blackbelt, Rob Alexander. Just before we boarded, Professor told me to get some sticks. I tried to discreetly carry them on board. The ticket taker eyed me rather hard and the Professor shot him a friendly hello and we were off.
> 
> We played Tapi-Tapi for much of the hour and a half journey, pausing to look at a few of the sights along the banks of the river, laughing at the conversation and the beatings Professor was dealing out along the way. It helped give new meaning to the words, you must relax to flow


 
Cool Story!

My favorite times with the Professor were when he would see me when I would attend an seminar/camp etc. etc. and he would see me.  His face would lite up and I would hear MAAAARRK!!!that was pretty cool.  Of course I would hear him then exclaim the same thing to anyone who entered the room that he knew.  He always made you feel like you were someone to him.

One lesson though he taught me which is a favorite of mine was at the Austin Winter Camp in 98.  Remy was just going to be coming out with the Black Belt tapes and he wanted everyone to preview the first one.  so after training a TV and VCR was set up and we watched the tape.  During the tape Jeff D. gets taken down with a two finger over the shoulder takedown and then made to crawl across the floor, now we all laughed at that and such (it is funny in a squeamish kind of way).  But after wards I asked Remy

"Professor, does that really work?"  I just have a hard time getting that lock and being able to bring it over the shoulder and taking the guy down. "  And then I asked the stupid question of my career, my life, in the martial arts*.* *"Can you show me?"* (OK for those of you who know what's coming next you can get up off of the floor laughing.)   

Remy replied "sure" and he grabbed my two fingers twisted them, locked them, and brought up past my face on the way over my shoulder (I swear I thought I saw white of my bones fixing to poke through my skin) and then over my shoulder and I hit the floor.  Thankfully he let me down easy since we were on concrete, but I learned the important lesson of how to make that lock work. 

OK one other one
At a seminar with Remy in Denton TX in 95 (Hock sponsored him in) I was working with a partner who was an LEO (I think undercover) anyway any time Remy came anywere near us it was like I had radar in my head or something but I would go into brain lock.  I mean he could look in our direction out of my sight and I would freeze up and go dumb.  Remy would trot over "Here let me show you" and he would grab my partner's hand or whatever and execute the technique on him.  Of course it got to be a joke between us but after being the receiver of Remy's trying to show me something I think the the guy was getting a little miffed at me and of course I felt sorry and would offer Remy to use me but he would want to show me and use him instead.  It wasn't till Remy applied the two finger lock on me that I realized what my partner might have been going through as Remy tried to show me how to do the techniques right.


----------

